# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Elite Whey (Dymatize)

## Hades

Γνώμες;

----------


## gorilakos

καλλη !!

----------


## GeorgeTF

κατά την γνώμη μου η καλύτερη!με γεύση μπανάνα

----------


## Sourlas

Απο τις κορυφαιες πρωτεινες σε σχέση τιμής/απόδοσης. Την έχω πάρει σε περίοδο εξαντλητικής δίαιτας (α ρε muscleboss τι μας κανεις....  :01. lol:   ) και έμεινα ευχαριστημένος πολύ.


υ.γ. θα μπει και στο store λιαν συντόμος σε τιμή εκπληξη για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα  :01. Wink:   :01. Wink:   :01. Wink:

----------


## giorgos_xania

την πηρα με γευση chocolate mint και ενα εχω να πω μη κανετε το ιδιο λαθος και την παρετε σε αυτη τη γευση   :01. Fear:   :02. Smash: 

  σου αφηνει μια φαρμακιλα στον ουρανισκο...

----------


## anastasisk

Αρκετα καλη θα ελεγα,τη χρησιμοποιω και τωρα,βασικο κριτιριο και για μενα η συνθεση της....  :01. Wink:

----------


## RUHL

αμα δεν δω απο αυτη την πρωτεινη εργαστηριακο ελενχο οτι εχει οτι γραφει στην ετικετα της εγω μονο τοτε θα την παρω μεχρι τοτε  :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Bang Head: 



edit:εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη απ οτι γραφει η ετηκετα  :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :02. Smash:   :02. Bang Head:

----------


## argyrakis

Και εγώ το ίδιο θα πω είναι μια από της καλές πρωτεΐνες.
Από αυτές που έχω δοκιμάσει βέβαια.

----------


## stevengr

Την εχω κ' εγω και ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## giorgos_xania

ρε παιδια και γω ευχαριστημενος ειμαι απο την ελιτε 

για την γευση λεω εκανα και εντιτ για να μη παρεξηγουμαστε...  :02. Joker:

----------


## Muscleboss

επιτρέψτε μου να έχω επιφυλλάξεις για το συγκεκριμένο προιόν...

ΜΒ

----------


## Duke-Nukem

ως προς τι;

----------


## billys15

Εγω εχω καταλαβει οτι ολες οι whey ειναι ιδιες,αρκει να βρεις την πιο φθηνη.1,2,3 γρ. πρωτεϊνης δεν θα κανουν την διαφορα.

On topic τωρα,ως προς τη γευση,η σοκολατα ειναι χαλια,η μοκα παλι δεν λεει πολλα αλλα καπως καλυτερη απο σοκολατα,για τις αλλες δεν ξερω δεν εχω δοκιμασει.Απο θρεπτικη αξια παντως ειναι καλη.

btw,προσωπικα αφου τελειωσω αυτην την whey που εχω θα σταματησω τα συμπληρωματα και θα παιρνω μονο αραια και που καμια κρεατινη αντε και καμια πρωτεϊνη στην γραμμωση (οπως και λιποδιαλυτη,αλλα μονο σε "ϊδιαιτερες" φασεις).Καταλαβα οτι μπορω αλλου να δωσω τα λεφτα μου και οχι εκει.Ουτως ή αλλως σιγα τα αποτελεσματα που δινουν....

----------


## RUHL

Ον τοπικ 
This really sucks. It has only 68% protein rather than the claimed 78%.
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=2581861

10 γραμαρια δεν ειναι λιγα παντως

----------


## KontorinisMD

> επιτρέψτε μου να έχω επιφυλλάξεις για το συγκεκριμένο προιόν...
> 
> ΜΒ


θα συμφωνήσω... το ποστ του RUHL είναι σημαντικό και το έχω ξαναδεί.

----------


## polo0

> υποκειμενικα ειναι αυτα φιλε..


να ρωτησω πιο συγκεκριμενα η σοκολατα αυτης τς πρωτεινης καλη ειναι? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

Δοκίμασα σε γεύση βανίλια δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση,ωστόσο είναι πολύ καλή πρωτείνη ούτε πρήξιμο ούτε αναγούλα φέρνει και έχει πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα.

----------


## Ευρης

> Δοκίμασα σε γεύση βανίλια δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα από τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση,ωστόσο είναι πολύ καλή πρωτείνη ούτε πρήξιμο ούτε αναγούλα φέρνει και έχει πολύ καλή διαλυτότητα.


Αυτο ακριβως που ειπες,ειδικα γ τ πρηξιμο, ειναι πολυ ελαφρια, σε συγκριση μ αλλες που μ εκαναν τ στομαχι τουμπανο..

----------


## billys15

> να ρωτησω πιο συγκεκριμενα η σοκολατα αυτης τς πρωτεινης καλη ειναι?


Σου απαντησε ο beef,αλλα αφου επιμενεις...Οχι δεν ειναι καλη η "rich chocolate".Η "chocolate fudge" απο την αλλη ειναι ωραια!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Ultra_b

Την παιρνω εδω και 6 μηνες , πιστευω η μακραν καλυτερη προτεινη απο ολες τις πλευρες. εχω δοκιμασει cockies cream , βανιλια και σοκολατα. Ολες οι γευσης πολυ ωραιες. Α και ειναι η μονη νομιζω που εχει 0 ζαχαρη  :01. Wink:  Οι περισοτερες εχουν 2gr..

----------


## vaggos@

σκεφτομαι για την chocolate fudge τι λετε ειναι καθολου παχυρευστι η σαν νερο? γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η υφη κατι σαν myo fusion εννοω...εισυγνωμη αν σασ ζαλισα :01. Razz:

----------


## dio32

εγω που περνω φραουλα εχω μεινει πολυ ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## Konstantinos!

Παρήγγειλα σήμερα 2 κιλάκια σοκολάτα... ότι γεύση και να έχει, αν έχει μέσα αυτά που λέει , όλα γκουντ!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Ευρης

η σοκολατα ειναι καλουτσικη,οπως ISO-100, αν εχεις δοκιμασει..

----------


## Fanourakos

> σκεφτομαι για την chocolate fudge τι λετε ειναι καθολου παχυρευστι η σαν νερο? γιατι μου αρεσει πολυ αυτη η υφη κατι σαν myo fusion εννοω...εισυγνωμη αν σασ ζαλισα


ειναι αρκετα καλη την ειχα παραγγειλει ενος φιλου μου και μου αφησε μερικα σκοοπακια  :01. Smile:

----------


## vaggos@

ok..ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nikolac

Καλησπερα παιδια...εχω παρει την συγκεκριμενη πρωρεινη σε γευση μπανανα και εχει κατι κοματακια μεσα??στο σεικερ δεν διαλυονται!!τι να ειναι αυτα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## BODYMPAL

καλησπέρα παίδες!!!! σημερα την πηρα σε πολυ καλή τιμη... rich chocolate γεύση....μετα την myofusion σκετη απογοήτευση γευστικά.....  :01. Sad:

----------


## tyler_durden

ποσο την πηρες;

----------


## dimitrispump

> καλησπέρα παίδες!!!! σημερα την πηρα σε πολυ καλή τιμη... rich chocolate γεύση....μετα την myofusion σκετη απογοήτευση γευστικά.....


σοκολατα κ βανιλια εχω δοκιμασει πολυ καλες μου φανηκαν δν ειναι myofusion αλλα μια χαρα,ποσο την πηρες κ που αν θες με μνμ

----------


## BODYMPAL

45 την πήρα παιδια .θεωρώ οτι ειναι αρκετό καλή τιμή.

----------


## TheWorst

για 2,27 κγ ή για 940 γρ που εχει ο τοπικ σταρτερ ?

----------


## BODYMPAL

2,27 κγ

----------


## dimitrispump

> για 2,27 κγ ή για 940 γρ που εχει ο τοπικ σταρτερ ?


ε 2270 λογικα.μια φορα την ειχα παρει κ εγω τοσο

----------


## sobral

> καλησπέρα παίδες!!!! σημερα την πηρα σε πολυ καλή τιμη... rich chocolate γεύση....μετα την myofusion σκετη απογοήτευση γευστικά.....


ναι αφού η myofusion είναι τίνγκα στα πρόσθετα, την ζάχαρη + ότι δεν έχει βγάλει έναν έλεγχο που να ανταποκρίνεται στο label. :01. Wink:  Mε αυτή το κακό είναι ότι είναι ion exchange.

----------


## BODYMPAL

και για την ελιτε δεν έχουν ακουστή και λίγα.... κ εδω αν το παρεις απο την αρχη λενε πολλα για μουφες παρτίδες και αλλα..

----------


## sobral

> και για την ελιτε δεν έχουν ακουστή και λίγα.... κ εδω αν το παρεις απο την αρχη λενε πολλα για μουφες παρτίδες και αλλα..


δεν έχεις άδικο, απλά υπάρχουν διαφορές στις δύο περιπτώσεις. Στη μεν dymatize πράγματι παίζουν ή έπαιζαν μούφες (έχω δει φωτός στο fb) στη δε gaspari από που να το πάρεις κ που να τελειώσεις πολλά κουβαλάει πολλά label fails στην πλάτη.

----------


## sofos

εγω ειχα παρει περσυ την σοκολατα αλλα την natural  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  που ναι με στεβια κ ηταν σκετη αηδια ουτε ο πατερας μου ειχε μπορεσει να πιει που του χα δωσει μ ειχε πει πως την πινω  :01. Razz:  αμα θελετε μια με λιγα προσθετα και γευστικη πατε για gold standard,αν θελετε μια αρκετα γλυκια τοτε gaspari intrapro  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## andrikos3kala

> εγω ειχα παρει περσυ την σοκολατα αλλα την natural  που ναι με στεβια κ ηταν σκετη αηδια ουτε ο πατερας μου ειχε μπορεσει να πιει που του χα δωσει μ ειχε πει πως την πινω  αμα θελετε μια με λιγα προσθετα και γευστικη πατε για gold standard,αν θελετε μια αρκετα γλυκια τοτε gaspari intrapro


 :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  gold standar με διαφορά , την συγκεκριμένη της  ελιτε την ειχα δοκιμάσει από ενα φίλο σε σοκολάτα δεν μ λέει και κάτι σαν γευση καλή διαλυτότητα τώρα τι παίζει δεν ξέρω απλα δεν αποχωρίζομαι την ον για κανένα λόγο

----------


## AGGELOS.K

Μια χαρα πρωτείνη είναι και σε γεύση και σε διαλυτότητα,εμενα μου έχει κάτσει καλα στο στομαχι απο θέμα χωνευσης
Την θεωρώ ελαφρια σε γευση εαν βάλεις λίγο νερο είναι μια χαρά με αρκετο νερό χάνετε αισθητα η γευση της
Εαν κάποιος έχει συνηθίσει βαριές σε γεύση πρωτείνες όπως η myofusion ή scitec θα του φανεί κάπως κατότερη γευστικα αλλα με τον καιρό την συνηθίζεις

----------


## mayday2

Πολύ καλή η Elite whey isolate  αυτήν χρησιμοποιώ τώρα σε γεύση chocolate Fudge .....Τέλεια γεύση και διαλυτότητα 10/10 πριν την χτυπήσω στο σέικερ αρχίζει και διαλύεται μόνη της χαχαχα :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## just chris

ειμαι αναμεσα σε toffee cream mix κ σε chocolate cake.επελεξα toffee κ ο θεος βοηθος...

----------


## billys15

Δεν εχω δοκιμασει toffee αλλα απο κριτικες πρεπει να 'ναι φοβερο. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## just chris

θα σε ενημερωσω σε κανα δυημερο που θα μου 'ρθει το προιον,περι γευσης κτλ...

----------


## deluxe

Πηρα μια pina colada κα μια κεικ σοκολατας. Τιποτα το ιδιαιτερο. Θελει toffee την επομενη φορα!

----------


## kostas321

παιδια σκεφτομαι να παρω την elite whey της dymatize λογω τιμης κυριως αλλα και στα συστατικα δε βλεπω κατι ασχημο.. Οσοι την εχουν δοκιμασει,μπορουν να μου πουν αν ειναι καλη? Διαβασα οτι εχουν βγει σκαρτα κομματια,παιζει λινκ η τιποτα τετοιο? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## just chris

η γευση toffe σε νερο ειναι μια νερομπουρμπουλια σκετη.σε γαλα δεν την εχω δοκιμασει.δεν προκειται να την ξαναπαρω σε τετοια γευση.
μου κινησε την περιεργια ομως η κεικ σοκολατα...

----------


## harontas.gr

γεια σας παιδια ελεγα αυτεσ τις μερες να αγορασω την elite whey η τη myo fusion.και επειδη βλεπω διαφορες απαντησεις περι μουφας ισχθει κατι τετοιο για τηelite?????

----------


## beefmeup

ο,τι ξερεις ξερουμε μαν..
αν δεν στειλεις κουβα για "εξετασεις",μονο να υποθεσεις μπορεις..
ολοι αθωοι ειναι μεχρι να αποδειχθει το αντιθετου..

----------


## skiadis

πηρα την cafe mocha... ενδιαφερον σαν γευση. Αλλα κατι αλλο μου εκανε εντυπωση. Το γεγονος οτι το scoop στην ετικετα συστατικων ειναι 33 γρ ενω ενα scoop ειναι 2 oz δλδ 56.7 γρ... δεν πρεπει να γεμιζει ολο το scoop?

----------


## thanasispinkflo

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχω την vanilla gourmet όμως έχω δοκιμάσει και chocolate,chocolate fudge.
Όλες είχαν άψογη διαλυτότητα και ωραία γεύση.
Μιας και το φέρε η συζήτηση πάω να χτυπήσω μια βανίλια!!

Στάλθηκε από το MT11i μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## HIAB XS

Το σκουπ εγω το ζυγησα κ βγαινει 26 γρ αντι  33γρ που λεει η εταιρεια!! Ενω στην iso100 εβγαινε κανονικα 28 γρ! Εαν εχει κανενας την σοκολατα Elite ας το ζυγησει το σκουπ να δουμε τι λεει σε αυτον!

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

Έχω έρωτα με αυτή την πρωτείνη.είναι ίσως η πιο ελαφρυά για το στομάχι μου.

Πήρα τωρα τη γεύση butter cream toffee mix.Δεν τρελάθηκα από τη συγκεκριμένη γεύση αλλα μου θύμησε σαν λιωμένα μπισκότα βουτύρου Παπαδοπούλου,όχι άσχημα πάντως μιας και δεν τρώω πια μπισκότα.Με νερό ήταν πολύ καλή,με γάλα αντίθετα δεν μου πολυάρεσε.

----------


## just chris

βασικα την ειχα κ 'γω αυτη τη γευση που λες κ ειναι οτι πιο νερουλο κ πιο ανοστο εχω πιει ποτε μετα την ον.αθλια τελειως.ευτυχως την εβαζα με φρουτα στο μπλεντερ κ κατι γινοταν.

----------


## dreamer n` warrior

Μια χαρά μου φάνηκε εμένα αμέσως μετά την προπονηση που την ήπια με νερό.Νιώθεις στο στόμα σου και το βούτυρο που λείπει από την διατροφή μας.

----------


## a-mad

ξερει κανεις αν η μοκα εχει καφεινη μεσα??

----------


## Anithos

> ξερει κανεις αν η μοκα εχει καφεινη μεσα??


καφεινη εχουν ολες οι σε σοκολατα γευσεις, αυτη πρεπει να εχει παραπανω σε ποσοστο.

----------


## Hamlet

δεν ειμαι εμπειρος οπως εσεις , αλλα μπορω να πω οτι η διαλυτοτητα ειναι σουπερ... απο γευση , δεν με χαλασε, μου αρεσε μπορω να πω...αν και εχω την rich choco ... σε 250ml νερο την χτυπησα...

----------


## RAMBO

Την περιμενω απο μερα σε μερα σε βανιλια για να δουμε  :03. Clap:

----------


## a-mad

μολις ηρθε η παραγγελια....απιστευτη πρωτεινη,φοβερη διαλυτοτητα η καλυτερη π εχω δει μεχρι στιγμης 10/10.μηδεν αφρο και πολυ ελαφρια στο στομαχι.πηρα την μοκα αλλα η γευση τ μ φερνει πιο πολυ σε πικρη σοκολατα και πινετε ευχαριστα 9/10 μιας και δεν μ αρεσουν οι γλυκες γευσεις.θα την ξαναπαρω σιγουρα  :03. Thumb up: 

τελικα δεν ειχε καφεινη οπως η gourmet.

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Βλέπετε κάποια απ τις 2 καλύτερη απ την άλλη? Στην ίδια τιμή κυκλοφορούν και η μόνη διαφορά που βλέπω ειναι τα στέβια και το beet powder

----------


## nikosgate

Καλημέρα..εγώ να σας ρωτήσω τώρα απο την μια διαβάζω αρκετά καλα λόγια απο εσάς αλλά και εγώ την χρησημοποιω τώρα..ώρα σε γεύση εγώ δν εχω και προβλήματα με γεύσεις ελαφριά μου κάθεται αλλά στο θεμε με τις φωτό απο τα συμπληρώματα το οποίο κληδωθηκαι είχε αναφερθεί ότι ότι έχει παραουσιαστει πολλές φορές στην εν λόγο πρωτεΐνη άλλες ποσότητες πρωτεινης απο αυτές που γράφουν ακόμα και συστατικά τα οποία δν αναφέρουν..με λίγα λόγια όχι και πολυ αξιόπιστη αν υσχυουν..γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι παραπάνω..?

----------


## kostas kou

σκευτομαι εδω και ερκετο καιρο να παρω την εν λογω πρωτεινη αλλα εχω ακουσει φημε οτι εχει μικροτερες ποσοτητες απο αυτες που αναφερει,ξερετε τι παιζει?
σαν εταιρια ειναι αξιοπιστη?απο συστατικα φαινεται πολυ καλη αμα ισχυουν παντως...

----------


## inferno93

ρε παιδια το σκουπ ειναι μεχρι 2οζ.εγω στο γοογλι ειδα οτι 1οζ ειναι 38γρ....Τελικα εγω για μια δοση 30γρ βαζω ολοκληρο το σκουπ η το μισο(1οζ);

----------


## inferno93

ρε παιδια το σκουπ ειναι μεχρι 2οζ.εγω στο γοογλι ειδα οτι 1οζ ειναι 28γρ....Τελικα εγω για μια δοση 30γρ βαζω ολοκληρο το σκουπ η το μισο(1οζ);

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

Δοκίμασα σήμερα την cookies & cream και έχει πολύ ωραία γεύση! Θα την ξανα-προτιμήσω..

----------


## inferno93

Κανεις ρε παιδια?Διαφωτιστε με λιγο τι παιζει με το σκουπ και ποζα οζ να παιρνω :01. Unsure:

----------


## kostas kou

τι ειναι τα οζ ρε φιλε?

----------


## inferno93

oz=ounce Εσενα τι λεει το σκουπ που σου ειχαν μεσα στο κουτι?..

https://www.google.gr/search?q=scoop...F%3B1024%3B768

Δες!

----------


## GeorgeToumpa

έτσι φαίνεται.. το μισό σκουπ (1oz) είναι 28γρ περίπου

το δικό μου είναι διαφορετικό και είναι κόκκινο το σκουπ και ενώ λέει 34,9γρ ανα σκουπ αυτό χωράει 30γρ μία "κοφτή". Αν κάνει βουναλάκι μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 34,9γρ.

----------


## inferno93

Πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν πως 30γρ ειναι ολο..Λογικο μου ακουγετε γιατι αν εβαζα το μισο θα εβγαιναν υπερβολικα πολλες δοσεις..Αν και στο γοογλι λεει οτι 1οζ=28γρ αλλα μαλλον θα εχει να κανει με την πυκνωτητα της σκονης. :01. Razz:

----------


## zisis.z

Και αυτη τα πηγε καλα στο στο τεστ οσα γραμμαρια πρωτεινης γραφει βγηκαν......Πιστευω ολο αυτο με το ιντερνετ εχει κανει καλο στο θεμα αυτο,γιατι οταν οι εταιρειες δεν ειναι σωστες αυτο πια μαθαινετε ευκολα, και απο οτι βλεπω εχουν αρχησει και συμορφωνονται,ειναι και ο ανταγωνισμος μεγαλος οποτε ολα αυτα ειναι θετικα για ολους εμας τους καταναλωτες...Χαιρομαι να βλεπω αποτελεσματα απο τεστ πρωτεινων να πηγαινουν καλα.....και ας προτιμαει ο καθενας οποια του αρεσει....

----------


## konior14

πηρα τη γευση cinnamon bun και επαθα .. τηην προτεινω ανεπιφυλακτα!

----------


## sobral

Άλλες στην Αμερική άλλες εδώ Zisis. :01. Wink:

----------


## zisis.z

> Άλλες στην Αμερική άλλες εδώ Zisis.


Δεν ηξερα οτι εχει και εργοστασιο στην ευρωπη οπως η ON,την ευρωπαικη παντος δεν την εχω δοκιμασει αν οντος υπαρχει,απο αμερικη την εχω αγορασει πολλες φορες.....*παντος η muscle pharm και η nutrex απο οτι εψαξα δεν εχουνε στην ευρωπη εργοστασιο οποτε πινουμε τις ιδιες πρωτεινες που βγαζουν και στην αμερικη......

----------


## dimitrispump

την εχει δοκιμασει τωρα τελευταια σε σοκολατα κανεις? λενε είναι λιγο βελτιωμενη σε γευση, παλια που την επαιρνα δεν μαρεσε τοσο.

----------


## ukbulldog3

> την εχει δοκιμασει τωρα τελευταια σε σοκολατα κανεις? λενε είναι λιγο βελτιωμενη σε γευση, παλια που την επαιρνα δεν μαρεσε τοσο.


Σου προτεινω να δοκιμασεις τη γευση "κεικ σοκολατα".Πολυ καλη!!!

----------


## lupus dei

δοκιμασα την κεικ σοκολατα. 

Τιμη: κλασσικη, ** Ε τα 2kg
Διαλυτοτητα: Εξαιρετικη, καθολου καταλοιπα, λιγος αφρος
Γευση: τιποτα το ιδιεταιρο, αλλη μια σοκολατα και ολιγον νερουλη (με μισο shaker νερο περιπου)

Στομαχικες διαταραχες μηδεν.

Το κυριο αρνητικο για μενα και για αυτο δεν θα την ξαναπροτιμησω(εκτος αν αλλαξει το προφιλ), ειναι οτι το καθε scoop της περιεχη αρκετη χοληστερινη (75mg αν θυμαμαι καλα) το οποιο ειναι too much για μενα τουλ. δεδομενο οτι αμα εχω προπονηση θα καταναλωσω 3 scoop μεσα στην μερα οποτε μαζευονται 225mg μονο απο την πρωτεινη! οποτε αν βαλεις και τα κοτοπουλοειδη που καταναλωνω μεσα στην μερα, παει πολυ το πραγμα.


***Δεν αναφέρουμε τιμές στα συμπληρώματα ***

----------

